# Personalized EMT/Paramedic bags!



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 8, 2009)

I found these neat bags on Ebay's, ,she will personalize your name, star of life, and postion on the bags in whatever color, font, etc..
I just ordered mine! They are pretty cheap as well!!


Here is the link:

http://stores.ebay.com/HTs-Creations-Custom-Embroidery


Does anyone find much use in duffel bags in EMS.????
 For example: Change of clothes, personal items!!! UH, hmmm... etc!!

Not sure if the men would take to this, but you EMS girls out there might like these. They come in male colors as well!!!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 8, 2009)

they put the staff of aclepius on it as opposed to the caduceus. haha just a pet peeve of mine, all the EMT's and Paramedics displaying the caduceus and not knowing what it means


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 8, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> they put the staff of aclepius on it as opposed to the caduceus. haha just a pet peeve of mine, all the EMT's and Paramedics displaying the caduceus and not knowing what it means



:blush:Okay, I know this may sound...REALLY DUMB, but please explain the difference!!??:blush:
And I just ordered one!! Am I going to look like a Dumb:censored: now??
LOL


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 8, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> :blush:Okay, I know this may sound...REALLY DUMB, but please explain the difference!!??:blush:
> And I just ordered one!! Am I going to look like a Dumb:censored: now??
> LOL



The rod of Asclepius is a rod with a single serpent around it, is the symbol of Asclepius, the Greek god of healing - he's the one in the traditional formulation of the Hippocratic Oath ("I swear by Apollo, Asclepius the Healer, Hyengia, and Pancea...").  The cadeuceus, the winged staff with two snakes around it, was a symbol of Hermes, the messenger god.  The former is what appears on the Star of Life, and is a medical symbol.  The latter, however, was adopted by the US Army Medical Branch as its symbol, and so has become widely associated with medicine, even though it doesn't have a particular mythological association with it.


----------



## mcdonl (Dec 8, 2009)

> Does anyone find much use in duffel bags in EMS.????



Shoot... we bring a whole ambulance!! Just kidding! I kid you! 

Honestly... My wife is a starving artist/screen printer so I have our department scatter and insignia on everything we can get someone to pay for


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 8, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> :blush:Okay, I know this may sound...REALLY DUMB, but please explain the difference!!??:blush:
> And I just ordered one!! Am I going to look like a Dumb:censored: now??
> LOL



haha no not at all

The traditional symbol of medicine is the Staff of Asclepius -- a rod with a single snake twined around it. The snake symbolizes, through the shedding of its skin, the renewal of life. Asclepius was a Greek physician who according to legend was the son of Apollo and a mortal. He appears in ancient scripts dated around 1500 BC. He was later deified as the God of Healing, and is usually depicted holding a staff with that accompanying single snake.
In ancient times infection by parasitic worms was common. The filarial worm Dracunculus medinensis  crawled around the victim's body, just under the skin. Physicians treated this infection by cutting a slit in the patient's skin, just in front of the worm's path. As the worm crawled out the cut, the physician carefully wound the pest around a stick until the entire animal had been removed. It is believed that because this type of infection was so common, physicians advertised their services by displaying a sign with the worm on a stick. 

The Caduceus is a symbol consisting of two snakes entwined around a winged staff.. It is also known as the Rod of Hermes. As a symbol of the Greek god Hermes the Caduceus is traditionally associated not with medicine but with trade and commerce. Hermes (the Greek equivalent of the Roman Mercury) was the messenger of the Greek gods and his staff has been used as a herald's staff.
The caduceus is sometimes erroneously used as a symbol for medicine, especially in North America, due to confusion with the traditional medical symbol, the rod of Asclepius, which has only a single snake and no wings. The symbol first appeared on the Medical Department of the United States Army in 1902


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 8, 2009)

EMSLaw said:


> The rod of Asclepius is a rod with a single serpent around it, is the symbol of Asclepius, the Greek god of healing - he's the one in the traditional formulation of the Hippocratic Oath ("I swear by Apollo, Asclepius the Healer, Hyengia, and Pancea...").  The cadeuceus, the winged staff with two snakes around it, was a symbol of Hermes, the messenger god.  The former is what appears on the Star of Life, and is a medical symbol.  The latter, however, was adopted by the US Army Medical Branch as its symbol, and so has become widely associated with medicine, even though it doesn't have a particular mythological association with it.


A lot of  confusion was caused by the use of the caduceus as a printer's mark (as Hermes was the god of eloquence and messengers); it appeared in many medical textbooks as a printing mark and was subsequently mistaken for a medical symbol (the staff of asclepius)


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 8, 2009)

For what it's worth, I really like the AMA's take on the Rod of Asclepius.


----------



## mcdonl (Dec 8, 2009)

What great info for us that dont know.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 8, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> Does anyone find much use in duffel bags in EMS.????
> For example: Change of clothes, personal items!!! UH, hmmm... etc!!
> 
> Not sure if the men would take to this, but you EMS girls out there might like these. They come in male colors as well!!!



100% male... and yes...  I have seen these personalized bags on ebay before, but I have a similar personalized bag that I got years ago and still use (and it has the proper symbol on it, for whatever that is worth).  When I worked ambulance it was a 75-90 minute commute to work, so I had a full change of uniform as well as many other clothing items that would be helpful such as rain gear, extra off-duty street clothing, etc...  Now-a-days I still keep that bag in my car all the time.  I actually have 2 bags now.  A new mesh one stores my Rope Rescue & Swiftwater Rescue gear and that same duffle stores every clothing item that I would ever need for SAR; BDUs, heavy boots, extra socks, rain gear, snow pants, gortex jacket, and various base & mid layers.  Oh and the duffle is grey and black... like my mood.  ^_^


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 8, 2009)

WOW!! Thanks for all the great info!! To tell you the truth, I had no idea there was a difference. Or really even behind the meaning of the symbol!! Thanks a lot!!


Mountain Res-Q
I am sure your mood isn't black and grey....


Again...Thanks everyone! Great info to read.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 8, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> WOW!! Thanks for all the great info!! To tell you the truth, I had no idea there was a difference. Or really even behind the meaning of the symbol!! Thanks a lot!!
> 
> 
> Mountain Res-Q
> ...



sorry we jacked your thread. cute bag


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 8, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> sorry we jacked your thread. cute bag



CUTE!!! I know right!!! LMAO!

You should proabably get a TWIN of the one I ordered, you'd love it! It's pink, with lime green Font!!!! 

LOL....joking!

I enjoyed the info!!!


----------



## wyoskibum (Dec 8, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> CUTE!!! I know right!!! LMAO!
> 
> You should proabably get a TWIN of the one I ordered, you'd love it! It's pink, with lime green Font!!!!



*LOVE THE PINK!!!*


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 8, 2009)

wyoskibum said:


> *LOVE THE PINK!!!*



*Thanks, I'm pretty EXCITED!!!*


----------



## zmedic (Dec 8, 2009)

Just keep in mind that there are people who do EMS and love it, and those whom it defines as people. It's fine if EMS defines who you are, but you should just be aware of the image you are projecting. There is a fine line between sweet gear and being a wacker. I know it's all in the eyes of the beholder but if someone showed up to my old service on the first day with their personalized, start of life EMT duffle bag that they paid their own money for I'd wonder a bit. Like I said, it's a fine line. Like the line between having a first aid kit in your car and carrying your own BVM "just in case." Don't be the guy with the trauma shears on the belt off duty.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 8, 2009)

zmedic said:


> Just keep in mind that there are people who do EMS and love it, and those whom it defines as people. It's fine if EMS defines who you are, but you should just be aware of the image you are projecting. There is a fine line between sweet gear and being a wacker. I know it's all in the eyes of the beholder but if someone showed up to my old service on the first day with their personalized, start of life EMT duffle bag that they paid their own money for I'd wonder a bit. Like I said, it's a fine line. Like the line between having a first aid kit in your car and carrying your own BVM "just in case." Don't be the guy with the trauma shears on the belt off duty.



I met a EMt that had his own o2, backboard, ked, jump bag in his truck. truck was also fitted out with very illegal lights and sirens. dude even had his own badge made up with his NREMT number on it.

what made it even funnier was he works for a NON EMERGENCY company that only does inter facility transport


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 8, 2009)

Outside of special curcumstances, the only gear you should have in your car is the gear that you take to work which you will actually use (i.e. personal stethoscope, BP cuff, etc). Anything extra outside of a first aid kit is a waste of space and money.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 8, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Outside of special curcumstances, the only gear you should have in your car is the gear that you take to work which you will actually use (i.e. personal stethoscope, BP cuff, etc). Anything extra outside of a first aid kit is a waste of space and money.



I have one piece of equipment i carry on my person, about everywhere i go.
A ballpoint pen


----------



## zmedic (Dec 8, 2009)

I would back having "don't get killed when you stop to help on the side of the road" gear. Reflective vest, road flares, flashlight etc.


----------



## WarDance (Dec 8, 2009)

Some services require you have a specific bag so that they all match.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 8, 2009)

zmedic said:


> I would back having "don't get killed when you stop to help on the side of the road" gear. Reflective vest, road flares, flashlight etc.



I don't see good justification to stop for a roadside "emergency", unless your really in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 8, 2009)

zmedic said:


> I would back having "don't get killed when you stop to help on the side of the road" gear. Reflective vest, road flares, flashlight etc.



...but those aren't necessarily for EMS. EVERY car should have emergency flares in it.


----------



## zmedic (Dec 8, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life; said:
			
		

> I don't see good justification to stop for a roadside "emergency", unless your really in the middle of nowhere.



1. Good practice for patient assessment.

2. It's a nice thing to do, cuts down on the time between the accident and someone showing up and going "hey, I know what to do, it's going to be okay." 

3. Breaks up a boring day.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 8, 2009)

If you need to practice your patient assessment, then you're ability to assess and treat have not advanced to the point where you should be working alone. Similarly, I'm going to question a person's ability to take control of a scene if they need to practice their assessment (provided they weren't involved with other emergency services prior to becoming a basic).


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 8, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> If you need to practice your patient assessment, then you're ability to assess and treat have not advanced to the point where you should be working alone. Similarly, I'm going to question a person's ability to take control of a scene if they need to practice their assessment (provided they weren't involved with other emergency services prior to becoming a basic).


quoted the wrong post. sorry


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 8, 2009)

zmedic said:


> 1. Good practice for patient assessment.
> 
> 2. It's a nice thing to do, cuts down on the time between the accident and someone showing up and going "hey, I know what to do, it's going to be okay."
> 
> 3. Breaks up a boring day.



what will you do to help his patient?


----------



## zmedic (Dec 8, 2009)

By practice I mean the same practice you get running any call. More calls=more experience. I don't care if you've been in EMS for 5 years, there is still something to learn from every call. 

I'd argue assessing the patient, putting some gauze on their cut, etc makes them feel better. Isn't that the main point of why we do EMS? Truth is very few of our patients will live or die based on our interventions, what we are doing is caring for people. And I think it makes them feel better if they aren't waiting as long for someone who knows what they are doing is assessing them. 

Also it can help the responding providers when there are lots of patients. Once I was the first at a 5 car accident, when the first unit arrived I could say "that passenger there is the priority, she's the most hurt."


----------



## guardian528 (Dec 8, 2009)

pretty sure there are like a billion threads on topics like whackers and what to have/what not to have in your vehicle.... this thread is for duffle bags


----------



## zmedic (Dec 8, 2009)

Forget a bag, just get one of these to let people know how hard core you are.


----------



## WarDance (Dec 9, 2009)

zmedic said:


> Forget a bag, just get one of these to let people know how hard core you are.



That might even be too intense for me!  I don't think my whacker rating is high enough yet...


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 9, 2009)

Okay listen!!! I am not getting this duffle bag to be a "Whacker" What ever the Hell that means!!! 
I am a GIRL and this is what I like to do!!! I just did a search for duffle bags and this one popped up! And yes it say's EMS!!! Who cares! If someone judges me because my bag is PINK and has my name and EMS on it! Then maybe you need to get into another career!! This is WHO I AM, and guess what I am not changing it for anyone!!! If you dont like it, close your eyes!!

I am getting this duffel bag to put extra clothes, TAMPONS!! Unless you guys want to see them laying out everywhere! UNDERWEAR, and no I dont wear grannies. And anything else I feel like I will need on my 24 shift! I am not going to stuff it with my own personal AMBULANCE!!


----------



## wyoskibum (Dec 9, 2009)

*U Go Gurl!*



CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> I am a GIRL and this is what I like to do!!! I just did a search for duffle bags and this one popped up! And yes it say's EMS!!! Who cares! If someone judges me because my bag is PINK and has my name and EMS on it! Then maybe you need to get into another career!! This is WHO I AM, and guess what I am not changing it for anyone!!! If you dont like it, close your eyes!!/QUOTE]
> 
> Hey Gurl!
> 
> ...


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 9, 2009)

wyoskibum-
Thank YOU!!! 

I think there is a difference between "Proud to do your job" then "Proud to be THE TITLE of your job" 
If that makes sense!

This isnt my first walk in the health care field! Like I have stated before, i've worked ER tech, I work now in our local Nursery! I truely care, about caring for others!!!

And your Damn straight I am "Proud to do my job"!! And this is what I am excited about. I am excited NOT because I can be classified as an EMT, but I am excited because I do TRUELY feel like I have found my life long career! 
Which SOME never find that in life! It feels like a weight has been lifted off my chest now that I know my plans, and my future with my life!
It's sucks being miserable and not knowing which way to turn!!

So yes, I am VERY excited to have this oppurtunity to become a person who ENJOYS there career!!


----------



## mcdonl (Dec 9, 2009)

Country Girl... I hope you took my comment in jest about the ambulance. Up where I live, we cover a large area with few people so all of the EMT'S and medics have "jump" bags I guess they are called. Many have thier own, but they are all identified with thier radio/helmet shield call numbers.

More often then not the ambulance rolls with just a driver and the EMT/MEDI goes direct.

Not to mention the fact that we all have lives, coach sports, have chilren, etc... and any one of us are the type of people who had first aid kids in our cars before we got into this so carrying supplies is nothing new.

I am proud to be an EMT student, and cannot wait until the day I can be an EMT like you.

We have whackers on the department too...


----------



## mcdonl (Dec 9, 2009)

> FYI, a whacker is someone who goes overboard with their enthusiasm.  This is the person who only wears shirts with a Star of Life or Maltese cross on them.  They have "emergency" lights on their privately owned vehicle (POV).  They have a scanner and listen for the calls so they can respond in their POV even if they don't have a duty to respond.  The sad thing with whackers is that if they would put their energy into being the best EMT or Firefighter, they wouldn't be a whacker.



We have these two guys who always wear thier 5.11 gear, scissors, radio's, belt attachments, fully decked out POV's, etc... but are not EMT's or first responders... one guy is so large I guess Gall's is the only place he can shop for his size. That statement tell's me a lot about what happens to people in EMS


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 9, 2009)

mcdonl said:


> Country Girl... I hope you took my comment in jest about the ambulance. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I did!! I thought it was funny!!
> ...


----------



## atropine (Dec 9, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> Okay listen!!! I am not getting this duffle bag to be a "Whacker" What ever the Hell that means!!!
> I am a GIRL and this is what I like to do!!! I just did a search for duffle bags and this one popped up! And yes it say's EMS!!! Who cares! If someone judges me because my bag is PINK and has my name and EMS on it! Then maybe you need to get into another career!! This is WHO I AM, and guess what I am not changing it for anyone!!! If you dont like it, close your eyes!!
> 
> I am getting this duffel bag to put extra clothes, TAMPONS!! Unless you guys want to see them laying out everywhere! UNDERWEAR, and no I dont wear grannies. And anything else I feel like I will need on my 24 shift! I am not going to stuff it with my own personal AMBULANCE!!



Yeah I would like to see more of womens underwear laying around, not enough hot chicks in are department.


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 9, 2009)

atropine said:


> Yeah I would like to see more of womens underwear laying around, not enough hot chicks in are department.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 9, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> Okay listen!!! I am not getting this duffle bag to be a "Whacker" What ever the Hell that means!!!
> I am a GIRL and this is what I like to do!!! I just did a search for duffle bags and this one popped up! And yes it say's EMS!!! Who cares! If someone judges me because my bag is PINK and has my name and EMS on it! Then maybe you need to get into another career!! This is WHO I AM, and guess what I am not changing it for anyone!!! If you dont like it, close your eyes!!
> 
> I am getting this duffel bag to put extra clothes, TAMPONS!! Unless you guys want to see them laying out everywhere! UNDERWEAR, and no I dont wear grannies. And anything else I feel like I will need on my 24 shift! I am not going to stuff it with my own personal AMBULANCE!!



OK, listen... You posted this on a public forum, you can't get mad everytime you get responses you don't like, and for what it's worth, I read the thread twice and didn't see anything mean said about it. No one has criticized you for being pink ( and if they do they can get over it. I have pink shears and a pink O2 key.)  Why would they need another career simply because they don't agree with you? 

You need to learn in this field you will have people who don't agree with you, and you can't go off and tell them to get a new job because of it. 

I have a $15 dollar backpack from Walmart that I carry all my "girly stuff" in, that is tampons, pads, midol, lipgloss, panties and bras, plus clipboard, a bajillion pens, advil, mini maglite, cell phone charger, a couple of things of tape that seem to hide in my pockets, laptop and whatever else I feel like lugging to work. I bought it last Saturday. I didn't start a thread to announce the purchase, I'm sorry you all missed out on this great information.

Congrats on your purchase, it's a cute bag.


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 9, 2009)

:censored:





Sasha said:


> OK, listen... You posted this on a public forum, you can't get mad everytime you get responses you don't like, and for what it's worth, I read the thread twice and didn't see anything mean said about it. No one has criticized you for being pink ( and if they do they can get over it. I have pink shears and a pink O2 key.)  Why would they need another career simply because they don't agree with you?
> 
> You need to learn in this field you will have people who don't agree with you, and you can't go off and tell them to get a new job because of it.
> 
> ...



BAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....
I never once said anybody said anything MEAN!! 
And yes I WILL TELL SOMEONE TO GET A NEW JOB, because I was told the same if I was a WHACKER!!!! 


And I started this thread for others who might want to purchase a bag from this lady if they were interseted!!! NOT because I felt like people wanted to know I bought a :censored:ing BAG!!!

I respect others oppioions BUT they better respect MINE!!!!

By the way, I just asked a SIMPLE questions about if personal bags were useful!!! Get over IT!!  I didnt point anyone out!!! I just let them know who I felt, just like they did me!!!


And Dont tell me I need to LEARN anything!! You don't know me!! 
Again maybe you should read my post!!!
I am not HERE to judge!!! Neither  should you!!!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 9, 2009)

> And Dont tell me I need to LEARN anything!! You don't know me!!
> Again maybe you should read my post!!!
> I am not HERE to judge!!! Neither should you!!!



You have a lot to learn if you think the way you responded to others not agreeing with you is appropriate. And yes, as someone who'se been in this field longer than you I can tell you you have a lot to learn, and so do I. Health Care is amazing and unique in the sense that there is always something to learn, whether it be in new medical developments or professionalism, which you may need to take a lesson in if this is the way you plan on dealing with conflicts at your new job (congrats on that, by the way.)

My post was not hostile towards you, simply helpful and explaining, so please calm down.

For those interested in purchasing a backpack similiar to mine, it can be found at any walmart in the tote bag and purse section. Embroidery not included, sorry! It can also be purchased here http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4127996


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 9, 2009)

Sasha said:


> You have a lot to learn if you think the way you responded to others not agreeing with you is appropriate. And yes, as someone who'se been in this field longer than you I can tell you you have a lot to learn, and so do I. Health Care is amazing and unique in the sense that there is always something to learn, whether it be in new medical developments or professionalism, which you may need to take a lesson in if this is the way you plan on dealing with conflicts at your new job (congrats on that, by the way.)
> 
> My post was not hostile towards you, simply helpful and explaining, so please calm down.
> 
> For those interested in purchasing a backpack similiar to mine, it can be found at any walmart in the tote bag and purse section. Embroidery not included, sorry! It can also be purchased here http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4127996



Again!!! Judge me cause I have mine personalized!! 
And I do believe you are putting words in my mouth!! Never said I knew it all!!! Don't know where you pulled that one out of! 

And by "dealing with conflicts at your new job" this is a FORUM! I am not on the clock! I own my own buisness and do VERY well! I know how to be professional! Again, you can't judge me; you dont know me!!
It's hard to judge someones tone on the internet! So if you are truely trying to be sincere, I'm sorry!! If not...YOUR NOT WORTH IT to me!!!!
But I read all my post again and I didn't see anywhere where I was pointing anyone out! Just letting everyone know how I felt!!! Which is allowed on the forum...RIGHT!!! I guess not if we follow your rules!!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 9, 2009)

Who said I was judging you?? I wasn't. I just think you need to calm down and realize people's opinions will differ from your own, especially when posted on a public forum with people from all walks of life, experience levels and educational background. I was doing you a favor by stating it nicely because I know some other members would not be so gentle. I don't think you're a bad person, nor was I insinuating you need to get out of EMS (although you feel comfortable to tell other people they should get out of it.). You've got a new bag, good for you, I'm just stating that you can't go off in a hmph! everytime someone disagrees with you or says something you don't like.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> TAMPONS!! Unless you guys want to see them laying out everywhere!



Meh... I have a sister and a mother. Trust me, your tampons won't be the first tampons that I see. I'm not saying don't use a bag, but tampons and pads aren't the horror you speak of.

As far as a bag, I think the conversation has gotten off track because of the shear number of people who want bags to be wackers. Oh, and girls can be wackers too. By all means, if it's a station bag, then go for it!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> Did it help that I should up with ALL PINK tools, and a bright purple stock trailer!!



Pink items aren't any different than other colored items...


----------



## guardian528 (Dec 9, 2009)

I counted 185 exclamation marks in 11 posts. CountryEMT, people will take you more seriously if you don't put like 6 exclamation marks after every sentence. besides that, cool bags, i'd get one if i had any money right now. unfortunately, i just finished buying xmas gifts for people, so i'm fresh out


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll take overuse of punctuation over no punctuation every day of the week and twice of Tuesdays. 

I think we all need to step back, take a deep breath, count to 90 by threes while contemplating the meaning of the number 42. No one's been attacking anyone, however the thread is currently moving in a direction like it has been.


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 9, 2009)

Sasha said:


> (although you feel comfortable to tell other people they should get out of it.). You've got a new bag, good for you, I'm just stating that you can't go off in a hmph! everytime someone disagrees with you or says something you don't like.



Okay, really I am tired of explaining myself to you!! When I stated that, I was commenting on someone who said if you were in this buisness to become a whacker then you should find another job!!! Or maybr not that harsh...
And you were judging me.



			
				Sasha said:
			
		

> "Embroidery not included, sorry!"


Anyways....have a nice day! I'm really exhausted, and I agrue enough with my husbands to last me a lifetime!! I'm good!


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 9, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> I counted 185 exclamation marks in 11 posts. CountryEMT, people will take you more seriously if you don't put like 6 exclamation marks after every sentence. besides that, cool bags, i'd get one if i had any money right now. unfortunately, i just finished buying xmas gifts for people, so i'm fresh out



I like them! But sorry if it bothers you!


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 9, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Pink items aren't any different than other colored items...




I dont know if you live in the country!!! But when you show up to an old farmers house with PINK tools, and a PURPLE stock trailer! They really dont want to take you seriously!
And even if I didnt have all those things, showing up as a women is all it takes!!!
 At least around here that is how it works!! Let me just through that out there so I don't get in trouble!!


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyways, I apologize if I upset anyone!...over my duffel bag, my explanation marks, whatever else i could have possible said!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 9, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> Anyways, I apologize if I upset anyone!...over my duffel bag, my explanation marks, whatever else i could have possible said!



calm down princess, everything is gonna be ok.


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 9, 2009)

I hope so! It was just a thread over a duffel bag I thought others might be interested in! 
But now I know what to, and what not to post!! I think.....


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 9, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> I hope so! It was just a thread over a duffel bag I thought others might be interested in!
> But now I know what to, and what not to post!! I think.....



stick around. this happens all the time. (no fault of yours)


----------



## wyoskibum (Dec 9, 2009)

*Forums are so impersonal.....*



CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> Anyways, I apologize if I upset anyone!...over my duffel bag, my explanation marks, whatever else i could have possible said!



Try to remember that things sound different in writing.  You don't have body language and facial expressions that are so important in communications.  I know it is easier said than done, but try not to take anything said here personally even if it is.

At the end of the day, I don't give a darn what other people think.  I only care what those who I care about think.   Makes for a less stressful day! ;-D


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 9, 2009)

I know, I almost got a little down. But then I remembered that I start my new job tomorrow. So back to reality I am!


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Dec 9, 2009)

*I can't believe this Thread got 56 responses!!*


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2009)

Who's trolling in this thread?


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 9, 2009)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


>



Troll??? is???

Are you calling me a troll?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 9, 2009)

did you get your actual name or "country emtb gurl" embroidered on the bag?
I think you should get the latter embroidered


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Dec 9, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> Troll??? is???
> 
> Are you calling me a troll?



_no_ 

I didn't mean anything haha, I'm in a finals delirium having only gotten a couple hours sleep in the last few days. 

I haven't used a troll pic in a while, thought I'd throw one in, even though it didn't necessarily fit.  

Just wanted to get in on the Whacker Thread!!!!


----------



## wyoskibum (Dec 9, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> Troll??? is???
> 
> Are you calling me a troll?



A troll is someone who lurks in the threads and then will post something with the only purpose of inciting an argument.

I think SanDiego was telling you not to encourage the Trolls. ;-D


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 9, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> did you get your actual name or "country emtb gurl" embroidered on the bag?
> I think you should get the latter embroidered



Your funny!!!
I got my actual name!
What is the latter?


----------



## ah2388 (Dec 9, 2009)

cool bag, mine is just an orange duffel, nothing cool about it :-(


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Dec 9, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> Your funny!!!
> I got my actual name!
> What is the latter?



It's similar to a ladder, but you say it with a little of a british accent  h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2009)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> It's similar to a ladder, but you say it with a little of a british accent  h34r:



[in Australian accent] Cripy, and we've finally spotted it. The troll in its natural habitat is an amazing sight. Ain't he a beaut'. Now let's see if we can get a wee bit closer look at him...

/accent

If you have an either/or situation such as "It's either A or B," then the first choice is the "former" choice (option A) and the second choice is the latter choice (choice B ).


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Dec 9, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> [in Australian accent] Cripy, and we've finally spotted it. The troll in its natural habitat is an amazing sight. Ain't he a beaut'. Now let's see if we can get a wee bit closer look at him...
> 
> /accent
> 
> If you have an either/or situation such as "It's either A or B," then the first choice is the "former" choice (option A) and the second choice is the latter choice (choice B).



Ah c'mon!  My original comment was for CountryGurl to not feed the others...

...is a little sarcasm really so bad, definitely wasn't has charged some of the comments above


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 9, 2009)

ANYWHO....
Can't we all get a long?? 
I can't understand British, nor austrailian accents anyways!!!

*All I wanted to talk about was a PINK duffel bag!!! WTH?*
:unsure::unsure::unsure:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 9, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> [in Australian accent] Cripy, and we've finally spotted it. The troll in its natural habitat is an amazing sight. Ain't he a beaut'. Now let's see if we can get a wee bit closer look at him...
> 
> /accent
> 
> If you have an either/or situation such as "It's either A or B," then the first choice is the "former" choice (option A) and the second choice is the latter choice (choice B).



wait, am i the troll? Mountain rescue is gonna kill me if i am....


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> wait, am i the troll? Mountain rescue is gonna kill me if i am....



Was I quoting you?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 9, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Was I quoting you?



guess not


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Dec 9, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> ANYWHO....
> Can't we all get a long??
> I can't understand British, nor austrailian accents anyways!!!
> 
> ...



Its a very nice bag, my apologies for the thread jack.


----------



## Jon (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok. We all seem to agree that it's a nice bag.
Before this thread makes my headache any worse, I'm gonna go ahead and lock it.


----------

